# Forum "wbblite" - benötigte Speicherkapazität?



## Hattrix (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wie viel Speicher benötigt dieses Forum nach der Installation?

Allein die Dateien sind schon 3,2 MB groß ... was kommt nach der Installation noch hinzu?


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn Du das Forum nicht modifizierst (z.b. durch zusätzlich/andere Grafiken), kommt noch Speicherplatz für z.b. Dateianhänge und Avatare hinzu.
Je nach Forenaktivität vergrössert sich natürlich auch die Datenbank (im Feedback-Forum habe ich grad gelesen dass die Datenbankgrösse von tutorials.de 2,2 GB betragen soll).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Dezember 2007)

Mal als Beispiel mein altes Forum, auch wenns ein phpBB war.
~ 90.000 Postings
~ 600 User
Datenbank 60MB & Webspace 12MB (Useravatare und sowas kommen halt mit der Zeit dazu wenn man sie wie ich aktiviert)

Also mit 100 MB Webspace kann man schon durchaus eine Zeit lang auskommen.
Selbst 50 MB sind für den Anfang oftmals mehr als genug.


----------

